# Lorca info



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,
I am interested to know what Lorca is like as a place to live? Particularly it's *size*, *amenities *and driving distance to other cities and sandy beaches! 
I have seen a job offer there and am not sure whether to apply, as I'm not sure if the town might be a little bit too small/isolated for me. My research tells me there's no el corte ingles there for example.

Any info/opinions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

tammy1202 said:


> Hi,
> I am interested to know what Lorca is like as a place to live? Particularly it's *size*, *amenities *and driving distance to other cities and sandy beaches!
> I have seen a job offer there and am not sure whether to apply, as I'm not sure if the town might be a little bit too small/isolated for me. My research tells me there's no el corte ingles there for example.
> 
> ...


Hi Tammy.  Here's some info on Lorca:

Wiki:
Lorca, Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google Images for pics of the town:
https://www.google.es/search?hl=en&...5.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..7.5.1725.BWhtkZioiQY

Town Hall (ayuntamiento):
Ayuntamiento de Lorca

Google Maps - zoom into maps to see what's around - restaurants, hospitals, museums, amenities, beach distance, etc - and zoom out to see distance to other towns:
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Lo...!1s0xd64e6382d7cb5e1:0xc8867e729b04ca6a?hl=en

Google Maps - satellite image to give a real feel and do walk-abouts:
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Lo...!1s0xd64e6382d7cb5e1:0xc8867e729b04ca6a?hl=en

Attractions and other misc info on Lorca:
TripAdvisor Lorca - Best Travel & Tourism Info for Lorca, Spain

and

Tourism in Lorca in Murcia, Spain | Spain.info in english

I hope that helps you out!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tammy1202 said:


> Hi,
> I am interested to know what Lorca is like as a place to live? Particularly it's *size*, *amenities *and driving distance to other cities and sandy beaches!
> I have seen a job offer there and am not sure whether to apply, as I'm not sure if the town might be a little bit too small/isolated for me. My research tells me there's no el corte ingles there for example.
> 
> ...


Gus Lopez is your man. He's lived there for a few years so lets hope he sees this. I only know it's an earthquake area!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know Lorca but Google tells me it is 30 minutes to Aguilas on the coast.Google also gives a mine of info on size, amenities,distances to nearby towns and cities,sporting activities,nightlife,population,history,culture,daily hours of sunshine,precipitation etc.Google is always a good place to start.It will also tell you about the shopping opportunities.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

95-100k population. Longest high street in Spain. All the top shops are in the high street+ in the local shopping centre.
One of the best semana santa parades in Spain- It is Known as the 'City of the sun' for obvious reasons.Along with "Fortress of the Sun ' ,'Workshop of Time' & various other names. 
The sun shines , 2nd hottest place in the country . Rarely much rain ANy rain is mainly end September/october time. July /august is normally around the very high 30's into the 40's + all the locals disappear to Águilas & commute back. 
Águilas is barely 30 minutes & like most of the coast from San Javier down to nigh on Almeria , undeveloped . So it's only the locals, Spanish holiday owners in July /August & the resident foreigners about ,of which there aren't many.
Even at the height of the summer there are still plenty of room on the local beaches.
45 minutes to Murcia City. !hr 15 to Alicante & both these yoou can also each by train for hardly any cost + Águilas also in other direction. Almeria is about 1hr 30 away.
To the north & less than an hour is Calasparra,Cehegin & the famous Caravaca de la Cruz, the Fifth Holy City of Catholic Christianity.


No we haven't an El corte inglés , only the travel agents.:lol: There are 2 in Murcia city though. 
The Main one in the town centre & another out by the ring road where the Autovia del Mediterraneo joins the Murcia-Cartegena autovia. There is also an excellent tram system from the centre of Murcia out to the Thader shopping centre which is opposite the Neuvo Condominia shopping centre.

Plenty of museums , churches, (now most have been rebuilt ) & yes as PW said , it is an earthquake zone & we suffered a devastating one in 20011, from which we are still rebuilding.
Good hospital, hopefully you won't need.
WE also have a Castle which is open most of the year & which has a great history, complete with a parador next to it. There is a bulling that hosts various events apart from bullfighting 
Plenty to do & nightlife if that's what you want.
The town is located more or less directly on the Autovia del Mediterraneo with 3 access points, North ,South & Centro.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

who needs an El Corte Ingles anyway?
Plenty of other stores, cheaper and with more choice?
No one could describe Lorca as small or isolated
Murcia and Cartagena are on your doorstep.
They are big enough for anyone!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> who needs an El Corte Ingles anyway?
> Plenty of other stores, cheaper and with more choice?
> No one could describe Lorca as small or isolated
> Murcia and Cartagena are on your doorstep.
> They are big enough for anyone!


Just to say that the OP didn't say s/he wanted a Corte Ingles (can't stand the place myself) just that there isn't one. It can be used as an indicator of the size of a place to a certain extent.


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

@Allheart
I already googled Lorca before coming here, I was looking for the inside info from people who have been or lived there. However I'm touched that you went to the trouble of finding the info and links to help out a fellow expat


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

@gus-lopez
Thanks for your informative reply. Could you tell me the name of the longest high street? Also, what's it like in reality in terms of its size/amenities, do you often have to go to Murcia for things that aren't in Lorca? And if so, what kind of things? (Trying to get an idea on what things I might miss if I lived in Lorca, whether it be a particular shop/type of shop or good restaurants etc.) 

"Even at the height of the summer there are still plenty of room on the local beaches." This sounds good, and a bit of a rarity in Spain! 
Also, out of curiosity, if Lorca is the 2nd hottest place in the country, which is the first?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tammy1202 said:


> @gus-lopez
> 
> 
> "Even at the height of the summer there are still plenty of room on the local beaches." This sounds good, and a bit of a rarity in Spain!


No, not at all.
Just don't go to the tourist spots located mainly in the south of Spain and on the islands, although even in those locations there are quiet beaches to be found I believe, as Gus has said


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

tammy1202 said:


> @gus-lopez
> Thanks for your informative reply. Could you tell me the name of the longest high street? Also, what's it like in reality in terms of its size/amenities, do you often have to go to Murcia for things that aren't in Lorca? And if so, what kind of things? (Trying to get an idea on what things I might miss if I lived in Lorca, whether it be a particular shop/type of shop or good restaurants etc.)
> 
> "Even at the height of the summer there are still plenty of room on the local beaches." This sounds good, and a bit of a rarity in Spain!
> Also, out of curiosity, if Lorca is the 2nd hottest place in the country, which is the first?!


Avenida Juan Carlos I is the high street from the Ovalo roundabout extending all the way to the Centro Commercial San Diego , where the original & smaller Eroskis is situated.

Historically we are 2nd in all time list with a place somewhere to the East of Seville being top. I have a link but unfortunately the old computer died & I haven't had them taken off yet.
I cannot think of anything I'd need to go to Murcia for that isn't obtainable here in the way of shops/furniture /clothing &vehicles. etc.
The only thing I've ever had to go there for which isn't obtainable here is a Spanish criminal records certificate.

In the summer Águilas, which has a population of around 35k, quadruples in size & is busy but there is always plenty of room on the main town beaches & there are always all the smaller beaches ,like Las Carolinas, towards San Juan de los Terreros that will be far less busy , huge amounts of space & are preferred by families doing there own cooking.
Restaurants . There are some excellent restaurants .
We have various sports centres, swimming pools, etc, Can't think of anything that isn't here apart from skiing , but then an hour or so down the road & you are in the Sierra Nevada with excellent ski runs, etc.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a flat near the beaches at Aguilas. Having stayed at the flat one winter, we would go evening shopping in Lorca, where it was much colder, probably by 6 degrees or so. You very rarely need hat, gloves etc in Aguilas but in Lorca they were often essential. The whole area is very agricultural, with miles of fields and polytunnels taking up the flat land either side of the intervening mountains.

As well as the looong high street in Lorca there is a modern shopping complex with the newer Eroski on the road down to Aguilas. This was built before the earthquake.
The residents of Aguilas are not all Spanish but multinational and particularly so over the winter. All other European countries are represented but particularly Germans and Austrians along with the French. Everybody tends to pop up to Lorca as the first place to look for an elusive item.
Sorry no idea what the restaurants are like in Lorca as I prefer beachside. The modern shopping complex has a burger bar, an Asian buffet and a couple of other eateries. It also has a multiplex cinema. All of which I've avoided using more than a couple of times.
If you are considering working in Lorca and you have a vehicle I'd suggest looking along the coast for a property and commuting. Traffic flow on the dual carriage way is not an issue, and your heating bill will be lower.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

tammy1202 said:


> @Allheart
> I already googled Lorca before coming here, I was looking for the inside info from people who have been or lived there. However I'm touched that you went to the trouble of finding the info and links to help out a fellow expat


You're most welcome.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I Visited Lorca a while back , seem to remember the Castle being very interesting , unfortunately dont know what its like to live there .

Think there was also quite a Major earth quake a few years back that caused quite a bit of structural damage .

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

tonymar said:


> I Visited Lorca a while back , seem to remember the Castle being very interesting , unfortunately dont know what its like to live there .
> 
> Think there was also quite a Major earth quake a few years back that caused quite a bit of structural damage .
> 
> Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


You left out the 'Gota Fria' of San Wenceslas ' day the following year 2012, that washed all the rubble & dust away.


----------

